# New drug going around in schools



## Honey

New drug in Schools... 

Please pass this on even if you do not have kids in school. 
Parents should know about this killer drug. 
Grandparents, send it to your families and friends. 

This is a new drug known as 'strawberry quick '. 
There is a very scary thing going on in the schools 
right now that we all need to be aware of. 

There is a type of crystal meth going around that looks 
like strawberry pop rocks (the candy that sizzles and 'pops' in your mouth). 
It also smells like strawberry and it is being handed out to kids in school yards. 
They are calling it strawberry meth or strawberry quick. 

Kids are ingesting this thinking that it is candy and being rushed off to 
the hospital in dire condition. It also comes in chocolate, peanut butter, 
cola, cherry, grape and orange. 

Please instruct your children not to accept candy from strangers and even 
not to accept candy that looks like this from a friend (who may have been 
given it and believed it is candy) and to take any that they may have to a 
teacher, principal, etc. immediately.

Pass this email on to as many people as you can (even if they don't have kids) 
so that we can raise awareness and hopefully prevent any tragedies from occurring.


----------



## draconis

Thanks I have already hear of this the other one in the south west is jimson weed.

draconis


----------



## swedish

Thanks. As a parent of teens I appreciate all of the information I can get.


----------



## Honey

swedish said:


> Thanks. As a parent of teens I appreciate all of the information I can get.


Yeah, me too. My kids are the best thing that happen to me. 

Although, my son.. after telling him about this candy like crap that is going around in school. He came home and said.. I tried some of that stuff today, and it tasted good.

Then he started laughing and said I'm just kidding. I said.. son that wasn't EVEN funny. You don't know how much you mean to me, do you? 

He said..yes, I do. I was only joking. 

Bad joke, son.


----------

